# Grafiken in einer Konsolenanwendung



## DominikSt (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo meine Frage ist ob es möglich ist Grafiken egal ob 256 oder 16 Farben Grafiken in einer Konsolenanwendung anzuzeigen. 
Ich bin nämlich gerade dabei ein Textadventure zu programmieren und möchte es mit Grafiken verschönern. 
Ist das möglich wenn ja wie.
Bitte um rasche antwort danke Dominik!


----------



## phi_2k (28. Oktober 2003)

Das geht nicht aber nur keine Bange, du kannst ja ASCII-Grafiken zeichnen. Wirkt auch sehr schön und ist sogar eine eigene CG-Grafikrichtung


----------



## DominikSt (28. Oktober 2003)

*Danke*

Danke aber ASCII kann ich leider nicht zeichnen.
Würde jahre brauchen um ein ordentliches Bild zu machne *g*.
Trotzdem danke


----------



## chibisuke (28. Oktober 2003)

entweder du kommst mit ASCIIs klar, oder du schreibst ne DOS applikation.. andere möglichkeiten gibts nicht in ner konsole graphik zu machen...

bei DOS applikation kannst du direkt die graphikkarte ansprechen (windows emuliert das)

ansonsten, tja WinAPI oder gleich DirectDraw


----------



## DominikSt (28. Oktober 2003)

*Dos Aplikation*

Hi habt ihr irgendwelche tricks für ascii? Wenn ja kannst du sie mir schreiben oder
hast du eine antwort wie ich die grafik mit DOS Aplikationen mache. Würde gerne ein Win prog schreiben nur für das kann ich c++ noch zu wenig bin gerade in der anfangsphase. Kann ich die Win32 Anwendung genauso verwenden wie die Konsolenanwendung oder muss ich was besonderes beachten?
Würde mich freuen auf jede frage eine antwort zu bekommen!


----------



## chibisuke (28. Oktober 2003)

na mit ascii is eigendlich net alzuviel was dir hilft...

mit dos das vergisst du am besten, weil dein game dann maximal 1MB speicher benutzen darf, und wer bekommt da schon n anständiges game zusammen?

wenn du windows programmierung machen willst, musst du entscheiden welche apis du benutzen willst, das ich ganz wichtig..
du hast die möglichkeit entwerder mit 
MFC (vergiss das am besten)
WinAPI (so n typisches windows progy)
oder mit DirectDraw / Direct3D zu programmieren

wenn du das WinAPI benutzt, musst du entsprechend lernen wie man damit umgeht, is aber net schwer...
du musst ein fenster erstellen, den device-context laden und dann damit zeichnen...
Für ein textadventure ist das wohl so ziemlich das empfehlenswerteste, zu beachten ist einfach nur das du den text nicht mehr mit printf() ausgeben kannst, sondern nun mit TextOut auf den bildschirm schreibst, an die stelle wo du willst...
und die bilder mit BitBlt auf den bildschirm bringst. oder mit sachen wie SetXY und LineTo linien zeichnen kannst.
http://www.germandevnet.de -> tutorials -> winapi-tutorial
speziell angucken solltest du dir den teil über GDI (graphic device interface), das is nämlich der teil den du benutzt um sachen auf den bildschirm zu zeichnen.

DirectDraw/Direct3d 
kann entweder in ein normales fenster eingeschlossen werden (naja eigendlich viel eher drüber gelegt), oder im vollbild modus benutzt werden. das heißt hier kannst du wenn du mit n paar tricks arbeitest direkt auf das konsolenfenster drauf ein DirectDraw feld legen, oder auch selbst ein fenster erstellen, oder direkt eben fullscreen
der großte vorteil von DirectDraw ist das du extrem schnellen zugriff auf sprites hast, du kannst also die ganzen bilder die du benutzt im graphikspeicher schon vorrätig halten (als IDirectDrawSurface) und dann kannst du mit hilfe der hardwarebeschleunigung da kopieren anfangen.. 

für tutorials dazu empfehl ich dir auf http://www.game-dev.net zu gucken, da findeste solche sachen


----------



## Sovok (28. Oktober 2003)

oder http://www.clanlib.org falls du vorerst n spiel schreiben willst bevor du sich in irgendwelche apis einarbeitest

is open source, einfach zu verstehen und läuft unter windows und linux

bild zeichnen:
CL_Surface EinBild("Bildname.jpg");
EinBild.draw(x,y);

und so einfach sind die meisten clanlib befehle die du für den anfang brauchst


----------



## nore (18. Februar 2004)

Wie geht das denn nun mit dos?


----------



## Sovok (21. Februar 2004)

bitteschön

http://www.c-plusplus.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=39307


----------



## chri_ZZZ (5. April 2004)

Es geht doch um eine Grafik in einer Konsolenanwendung? Habs das mal programmiert, ist nicht schwer.
Ein Bitmap in einer Konsolenanwendung anzeigen lassen


----------

